# Protection Detail - VW Scirocco TSI with Auto Finesse Desire



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today saw me give a Scirocco some much needed post Winter care. This particular Scirocco was protected by me previously back in early October, see here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235369

The aim of the day was to cleanse the paintwork after Winter, add some new protection and also to change the wheels over from the Winter wheels to a set of Pro Race 1.2's wearing brand new Vredestein's, protect them with C5 then also clean the Winter wheels and get C5 on them too, ready for any further Snow/next Winter. The interior was also to get some attention.

The car park at MCC was looking like a VW meet first thing today, with my own Ed30, another I have had in recently and today's Rocco!


DSC03209 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some befores:


DSC03211 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03212 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03213 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03214 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, wheels first:


DSC03215 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Imperial used today:


DSC03216 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03217 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03223 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03224 by RussZS, on Flickr

Citrus Power on tyres and arches:


DSC03225 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03226 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03228 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I began to cleanse the paintwork, and decided to test Citrus Power's cleaning abilities out again:


DSC03218 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before - dirty NS door:


DSC03219 by RussZS, on Flickr

Sprayed on rear half of door:


DSC03221 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lower sill:


DSC03222 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the whole door was rinsed with my pressure washer:


DSC03229 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03230 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03231 by RussZS, on Flickr

That is VERY impressive cleaning power. I continued around the car with CP, then rinsed.

On the boot, it was very apparent that the Tough Coat was still very much doing its job:


DSC03233 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next a quick Snow Foam with Hyper Wash:


DSC03234 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then I worked around the car with Surfex HD, cleaning the harder to reach parts:


DSC03235 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03239 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03240 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03242 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03249 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03250 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed of the Hyper Wash:


DSC03252 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lather was used with a CQuartz Mitt to wash down the bodywork:


DSC03254 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03257 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03259 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was used next to remove any iron fallout:


DSC03261 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03265 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then Tardis on the tar:


DSC03266 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was worked via MF:


DSC03270 by RussZS, on Flickr

The arches were particularly bad, so were given specific attention:


DSC03271 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then foamed again to remove all traces of Tardis and IronX:


DSC03272 by RussZS, on Flickr

AF Clay was used to pick up any further contamination:


DSC03329 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03275 by RussZS, on Flickr

The interior was cleaned with AF Spritz, Crystal and the trusty Henry:


DSC03276 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03340 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was dried with CG's Wooly Mammoth:


DSC03277 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the car was dried, I turned my attention to the Summer Tyres which had arrived the day before dressed very smartly in these VW wheel protectors:


DSC03278 by RussZS, on Flickr

Dirty wheel:


DSC03279 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nasty brake dust pitting:


DSC03280 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smart Wheels first:


DSC03281 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03282 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03284 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03285 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX applied next, under my very shoddy shade!


DSC03286 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03287 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03288 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03290 by RussZS, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Rejuvenate was used via Rotary to cleanse the paintwork and remove VERY light swirling (this car is a credit to its owner!)


DSC03294 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile, 5th hit of IronX!!!


DSC03298 by RussZS, on Flickr

Number plates were removed and cleaned:


DSC03299 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03300 by RussZS, on Flickr

You've got to love the wet finish you get from Rejuvenate!


DSC03303 by RussZS, on Flickr

Protection for today was Auto Finesse's soon-to-be-released Desire Wax:


DSC03306 by RussZS, on Flickr

(I've lost my label!) 

Mercury was used on the exhaust:


DSC03328 by RussZS, on Flickr

Gloss on the tyres:


DSC03330 by RussZS, on Flickr

Revive on plastics:


DSC03331 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims on the wheels:


DSC03332 by RussZS, on Flickr

Apparently Milly doesn't like a wet bum...


DSC03333 by RussZS, on Flickr

A bit of Desire beading for you...


DSC03341 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03342 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

and finally, some afters...


DSC03307 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03311 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03312 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03313 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03314 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03315 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03316 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03317 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03318 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03319 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03321 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03325 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03326 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03343 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03345 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03346 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03348 by RussZS, on Flickr

Just a quick one really...

Thanks for reading:


DSC03350 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ and Milly.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great write up, lovely car and outstanding results. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Russ, really could have done with some mercury today!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Wicked job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nicely enhanced by yourself Russ, another great detail that speaks volumes :thumb:

Epic work on a great colour.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Tidy job Russ, the car park finished shots are a nice touch mate:thumb: You've got far too much Desire left in your pot BTW, get it on a few more cars


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Tidy job Russ, the car park finished shots are a nice touch mate:thumb: You've got far too much Desire left in your pot BTW, get it on a few more cars


Haha, I will now I can buy another pot!! It's a cracking wax isn't it?

I was gutted that the paint wasn't very swirly... I have issues I think!!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, dripping wet finish.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Russ :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work , Desire looks amazing on that paintwork. Well done both:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Haha, I will now I can buy another pot!! It's a cracking wax isn't it?
> 
> I was gutted that the paint wasn't very swirly... I have issues I think!!


Certainly is a great wax, excels on black & flat colours IMO. Am interested to see the other new AF waxes

That's called 'wanting to rise for the challenge' not issues mate


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks exceptional Russ.

Great job on a very nice car...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic as usual and very informative, Milly has done a great job and you are a very lucky man getting your lady to help do the cars i hope the rate of pay is good Milly and it's a good job you don't use a Metro blaster, great to see you both enjoying your work


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

and there was me thinking you only get that wet look with sealants.
cracking job.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Certainly is a great wax, excels on black & flat colours IMO. Am interested to see the other new AF waxes
> 
> That's called 'wanting to rise for the challenge' not issues mate


The first step on the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem.

Russ is clearly in the advanced stage of recovery, whereas you are screwed


----------



## bennyx_o (Jun 4, 2006)

Lovely finish!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. I always look forward to your write ups - especially for the final car parks pictures :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Concours Car Care said:


> The first step on the road to recovery is admitting you have a problem.
> 
> Russ is clearly in the advanced stage of recovery, whereas you are screwed


Oh so true


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing finish Russ, looks so good in white with desire!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice, would like one of these in white next.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking very nice Russ!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jan 27, 2012)

As a Scirocco in white owner, you have given me a benchmark to reach for. Good work!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply superb Russ. I'm a massive rejuvenate fan. I have a White Scirroco to do in March. No doubt Rejuvenate/Werkstat combo. 

Oh I love the fact the 1.2's aren't black for a change! And the centre badges add a touch of OEM. 

Why weren't they fitted mate? I just ordered the same tyres. Not a bad word on the net about them!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> Simply superb Russ. I'm a massive rejuvenate fan. I have a White Scirroco to do in March. No doubt Rejuvenate/Werkstat combo.
> 
> Oh I love the fact the 1.2's aren't black for a change! And the centre badges add a touch of OEM.
> 
> Why weren't they fitted mate? I just ordered the same tyres. Not a bad word on the net about them!


I completely missed that out of the write up!

I used a 3/4 of a bottle of IronX on one wheel, so have had to order some more. They will be fitted later in the week.

Thanks all, I know its only a 'quicky' but it looks pretty well for it. Lots of lovely heavy correction coming soon, everyone loves a good 50/50 

Russ.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

looks stunning

are the last pics taken in the tesco carpark, walsall??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

johnsastra16v said:


> looks stunning
> 
> are the last pics taken in the tesco carpark, walsall??


Yes John but half of the lights were turned off


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work as per Russ :thumb:
no K7 any more?..


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

ive never thought to go there for pics. nice!
i only work down the road from there


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Fantastic work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice job as always Russ another busy weekend I see


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work as usual Russ!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nice work as per Russ :thumb:
> no K7 any more?..


It still needs servicing Kev. I'll get round to it one day!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fair enough, should have one as well by this weekend :argie:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great job there car looks mint.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Liking the look of that Russ, AF products seem to be your to for most jobs now like Tesco parking for Photo's:lol:

What the desire wax like to use??


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a finish, possibly the best I have ever seen on white. Great job. Rejuvenate seems like a great product I must say!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

An excellent detailed write up using my favourite products. A great advert for yourselves and the products great work.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job mate


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

:doublesho Oh Looks very good:thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Huge fan of your write ups, great results again dude.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Second time i have seen this showroom thread, and your work on here is Epic, the VW'S paintwork is very reflective and glassy in appearance, and units coming along nicely as well Russ :thumb:

You do blow me anyway on your details on here, you certainly have the knowledge and vast experience in this field, it shows in all your details on here 

Outstanding work that speaks volumes :thumb:


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

awesome!! great write up and quality results there


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks friggin awesome man


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

That's an impressive shine off a white car


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

That looks lovely Russ, I've been looking at the whole white car / black wheels setup all evening (bored of my little fiesta now) and that is by far the nicest example. Desire certainly looks like a winner although I may have to make it a future purchase to find out for myself! 

As said, the AF range appears to be on most of your jobs now and that clearly says something, they do the job well and I'm sure the new products this year will do just that as well. How are you getting on with Spritz? 

Keep it up Russ, your write ups have always interested me no matter how small.

Matt


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great. I really need to get some detailing done again soon.


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Fantastic work and classy finish aswell.

makes me think of how badly mine needs cleaned.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Summer wheels are now on after having C5 applied to them yesterday.

Please excuse the pic (iPhone 4S):


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

My unit is finally taking shape too:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

First coat of floor paint down and I've bought a load of racking. Should look much better when it's all painted.

Ceiling next!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job, I can see even in that pic it looks a lot better with the Summer wheels on - From the first few pics my initial thoughts were it just needs nicer wheels


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DetailMyCar said:


> Great job, I can see even in that pic it looks a lot better with the Summer wheels on - From the first few pics my initial thoughts were it just needs nicer wheels


Thanks Nick.

I have some better pics on my camera but I left it at the Unit last night by mistake! Doh!

The wheels are superb - Volkswagen Racing Wheels made by Team Dynamics.

I managed to squeeze a Megane R26 in yesterday too for a Desire Protection detail, so I'll get some pics up of that later too.

Russ.


----------



## ProDetail (May 3, 2011)

nice wet finish!!.


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks great!! Team of 2? Just out of interest, how long did that take?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I want desire!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

About 6 hours excluding the new wheels which were another 4-5!!


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> About 6 hours excluding the new wheels which were another 4-5!!


Excellent! Nice to see a (slap me if im wrong) working partnership in Detailing. New to the forum, so getting used to the names :newbie:  Great work though!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

VWR Wheels:


DSC03378 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03379 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03381 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Russ, how does the AF compare to ?


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic work Russ, pleasure to read.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Russ, when you did the car back in October you finished with tough coat, how was tough coat holding up when you did this detail?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Russ, when you did the car back in October you finished with tough coat, how was tough coat holding up when you did this detail?


Very well actually, it surprised me!!

Thanks all


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark_H said:


> Hi Russ, how does the AF compare to ?


Hi Russ,
Sorry, meant to say Jeffs (prime and then trigger) Just wondering what it would look like on my Scirocco....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark_H said:


> Hi Russ,
> Sorry, meant to say Jeffs (prime and then trigger) Just wondering what it would look like on my Scirocco....


Tough call really as both are superb options on white. I find Jeffs needs a good 3-4 layers to perform well, but then getting layers down doesn't take very long at all.

Desire certainly has better beading. I'd take a look at Tough Coat too perhaps, which Polished Bliss seem to be using more than the Jeffs stuff now...


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Tough call really as both are superb options on white. I find Jeffs needs a good 3-4 layers to perform well, but then getting layers down doesn't take very long at all.
> 
> Desire certainly has better beading. I'd take a look at Tough Coat too perhaps, which Polished Bliss seem to be using more than the Jeffs stuff now...


Thanks. I do like Jeffs and as you say it's easy to put down....I have managed to get some Glasur and BOS but to be honest I like the Jeffs looks. I'm not sure how much better the others will be. I suppose it's all about the prep......


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark_H said:


> Thanks. I do like Jeffs and as you say it's easy to put down....I have managed to get some Glasur and BOS but to be honest I like the Jeffs looks. I'm not sure how much better the others will be. I suppose it's all about the prep......


Yeah exactly.

Have you tried Z2? Works well on white... or maybe a coating??

BOS and Glasur work best on darker colours I find. Plus they won't keep your car clean for as long. Desire seems to be a hybrid blend almost, and does well at repelling water


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Russ when you mean Hybrid, do you mean half sealant and half wax.

Russ how have you found the durability of Desire; i have not tried or brought Desire but when used, i can see serious gloss levels achieved in the showroom threads by yourself.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers guys!! 

Trip - it seems to be good for a realistic 4-6 months depending on wash routine etc...

Russ.


----------

